# End Mill Sharpening Service



## Ski

Hello, I was given a box full of end mills. Maybe it is impractical to do so but thinking it maybe cheaper to sharpen.  Some are new and some look worn. Wondering if anyone can recommend a sharpening servive? Most are USA .Some double ended. Ski


----------



## Uglydog

I picked up a 1930s P&W R6 Tool and Cutter Grinder in the last several weeks (what isn't vintage in my shop).
Looks like I might have a contract with the local Tech School where I've been taking machine tool and machine trigonometry classes.
Evidently they've been having difficulty finding someone who would take the HSS end mills that the entry level students would inevitably break, and sharpen them to their standards, and meet deadlines. I've contacted an account/attorney and am setting up an LLC (yes, it looks like this is for real). They intend to come out to my shop and show me how to use the Tool and Cutter grinder at no charge, if I agree to take their contract.
If you can wait a few weeks, maybe a month, I should be able to help out at the same price, whatever that ends up being.

If interested my email: ddoerin@inverhills.mnscu.edu
I've yet to establish a business name or business email.

Please delete this post if it violates HM rules/policy.

Daryl
MN


----------



## jpfabricator

Everett's grinding Services 
202 Enterprise Street 
Longview Texas 75604
Phone number 903 279 1763

 I have never contacted these people, but a website boast industrial tool and cutter grinding and sharpening.

 My $0.02 though it is ugly dog can get something set up I would definitely throw the business his way!

 Daryl when you're up and running please let us know some prices!

 Have a suggestion as a business name Sparky's grinding! 

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## T Bredehoft

Daryl, keep this up to date. I have a 3/4 carbide end mill that needs the end .030 sharpened off. OD has never been used, doesn't need service.  I had some nasty work to do, it did it, but it suffered.

Tom


----------



## Uglydog

All, thanks for the votes of confidence!
jpfabricator, Sparky's Grinding is intriguing. 
Additionally, this summer I've been been doing an apprenticeship in machine tool rebuilding. Hoping to dabble in both. 
However, I don't want to redirect this thread. I'll keep you all posted on progress.

Daryl
MN


----------



## Cobra

I have had great service from Brian Gruschow. Link to his site below. 
http://endmill-sharpening.com/index.htm


----------



## 4GSR

I'll offer to anyone in my area end mill sharpening services.  I do both  carbide and HSS.  Also can grind angles on the ends of end mills.  I can do radius on the ends, but haven't tried it.  I'm not an expert at it, but so far been  doing ok.  Haven't establish any pricing, just been horse trading for work I do.


----------



## Bamban

4gsr said:


> I'll offer to anyone in my area end mill sharpening services.  I do both  carbide and HSS.  Also can grind angles on the ends of end mills.  I can do radius on the ends, but haven't tried it.  I'm not an expert at it, but so far been  doing ok.  Haven't establish any pricing, just been horse trading for work I do.



I was gifted a few HSS end mills, though not all chipped up, they  are still in fairly good shape, just need sharpening. Please PM me with address and pricing if interested.

Thank you.


nez


----------



## fast freddie

Uglydog said:


> I picked up a 1930s P&W R6 Tool and Cutter Grinder in the last several weeks (what isn't vintage in my shop).
> Looks like I might have a contract with the local Tech School where I've been taking machine tool and machine trigonometry classes.
> Evidently they've been having difficulty finding someone who would take the HSS end mills that the entry level students would inevitably break, and sharpen them to their standards, and meet deadlines. I've contacted an account/attorney and am setting up an LLC (yes, it looks like this is for real). They intend to come out to my shop and show me how to use the Tool and Cutter grinder at no charge, if I agree to take their contract.
> If you can wait a few weeks, maybe a month, I should be able to help out at the same price, whatever that ends up being.
> 
> If interested my email: ddoerin@inverhills.mnscu.edu
> I've yet to establish a business name or business email. I too have a 30s r6, I have a follow finger for flutes and a little gear motor with a rubber vacuum belt for turning ods, it will grind a ball nose or corner radius on endmills almost perfect.
> 
> Please delete this post if it violates HM rules/policy.
> 
> Daryl
> MN


----------



## ML_Woy

Ski said:


> Hello, I was given a box full of end mills. Maybe it is impractical to do so but thinking it maybe cheaper to sharpen.  Some are new and some look worn. Wondering if anyone can recommend a sharpening servive? Most are USA .Some double ended. Ski


Contact the Boggs Tool Company they sharpen everything. 
*BOGGS TOOL & FILE SHARPENING COMPANY - WELCOME*
www.*boggstool*.com/
Serving the industry since 1932,Our liquid honing process will give you the sharpest edge possible,Go Green,Save Money,Conserve,Recycle.
Google+ page
14100 Orange Ave, Paramount, CA 90723
(562) 634-1081


----------



## PatMiles

Cobra said:


> I have had great service from Brian Gruschow. Link to his site below.
> http://endmill-sharpening.com/index.htm


I'll have a box of endmills going Brian's way next week. Beats the bejesus out of any price I can get locally.


----------



## Cobra

I have always had good luck with Brian.  Tools come back in great shape.


----------



## eeler1

Hey ML Woy, were neighbors!!


----------



## ML_Woy

Where are you located, West Sacramento? or Sacramento Area? Send me an e-mail to ml_woy@midtown.net


----------



## Bob Korves

eeler1 said:


> Hey ML Woy, were neighbors!!



I'm neighbors with both of you!  South Natomas.  Worked in West Sac. for 26 years...  
-Bob Korves


----------



## Ski

Cobra said:


> I have had great service from Brian Gruschow. Link to his site below.
> http://endmill-sharpening.com/index.htm


 
I decided to go with Brian with this bunch of end mills. I will post the results when they get back here.


----------



## Ski

I just received the end mills back from Gruschow grinding. They all look good and are very sharp. I sent them a hodgepodge of bits to do. Had them done mostly since they were USA brand end mills. Great end mills to play with. There were a couple they did not do or only did one end because they were not worth it. Most done were double ended. There were ball end mill bits as well. all look great. 25 end mills From 1/8th to 3/4 were done . Now I just need to find some time to try them out. Ski


----------



## Cobra

Good to hear Ski


----------



## chips&more

Ski said:


> I just received the end mills back from Gruschow grinding. They all look good and are very sharp. I sent them a hodgepodge of bits to do. Had them done mostly since they were USA brand end mills. Great end mills to play with. There were a couple they did not do or only did one end because they were not worth it. Most done were double ended. There were ball end mill bits as well. all look great. 25 end mills From 1/8th to 3/4 were done . Now I just need to find some time to try them out. Ski


If you don’t mind sharing. How much did it cost?


----------



## Ski

Price varies by size. Double ended cost more. Easiest is to look at there price list. I paid about 160 for 25 end mills. I think about 15 were double ended. 1/8 thru 5/8 with a few ball end mills in the bunch. Ball end mills are a bit more I think.  There were several of each size. I do not have the bill here.


----------



## Ski

There was a 3/4 in there too.


----------

